# (POLL) This solved GSA for me



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm curious to find out which of the commonly proposed measures actually solves GSA. To avoid any misconceptions i have added a picture of an Anubias leaf infested with GSA.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

Increase PO4... Or decrease it... Or decrease your lighting... Or increase your CO2... Or heck, even decrease your iron depending who you ask... Then when another type of algae shows up, lower or increase something else, then decide that it MUST be your water circulation, so go buy a powerhead, or a second filter, then figure that it must be inadequate CO2 dissolving and uneven distribution, since you've tried everything else, so get a better reactor, then head straight back to the drawing board just as lost as you were before because things just aren't working yet... :frusty:

I think if algae was as simple as pointing the finger at one thing and adding more or less of it, then we'd have a perfect method established that everyone would be using, and there'd be less discussion about it.

If you want my personal experience, I had it clear up when I increased levels of everything. I had it show up again when I decreased levels of nitrates. I've also had it show up a bit when I had my lights on for too long. I had some on an anubias that would never go away even if there was none anywhere else. In some low tech tanks I've also had it show up and resolve itself all on its own.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Balance, I used to believe it was PO4, its not.


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Skizhx said:


> Increase PO4... Or decrease it... Or decrease your lighting... Or increase your CO2... Or heck, even decrease your iron depending who you ask... Then when another type of algae shows up, lower or increase something else, then decide that it MUST be your water circulation, so go buy a powerhead, or a second filter, then figure that it must be inadequate CO2 dissolving and uneven distribution, since you've tried everything else, so get a better reactor, then head straight back to the drawing board just as lost as you were before because things just aren't working yet... :frusty:
> 
> I think if algae was as simple as pointing the finger at one thing and adding more or less of it, then we'd have a perfect method established that everyone would be using, and there'd be less discussion about it.


I suppose that part of the purpose of this poll is to debunk myths :razz:. And thereby create a different starting point and safe ourselves some time. I am still hoping for more votes to gain more significance from this poll and to separate general belief from facts (i know this is ambitious but hopefully brings us forward one day).

My feeling is that the strength or better put, weakness of many solutions to algae problems come forth from the endless repetition in the numerous blogs (which are in itself copies of other blogs), forums and followers rather than pointing out the actual effectiveness.

The proposed solution in fact becomes the broadly supported solution -even though in your particular case it didn't quite work out as suggested-. We continue to believe and bring out this solution rather than the other way around. The majority of folks that found out that this simple solution just didn't fit the bill are probably fed up with al the micro adjustments (as you illustrated nicely) and don't even bother to cast a vote on 'yet another algae thread' so that this poll too will in the end point in the unfound direction of PO4 as the solution for GSA, thanks to the few enthused who where just informed by multiple sources that, undoubtedly, this is the way too solve GSA.:razz:

Thanks Bigstick for bringing this up. Balance. The interesting thing about balance is that there are many ways to achieve this state but there are even more (and easier) ways to put your tank off-balance. In that sense its only logical that so many of us have algae issues when balance is key but fragile. One must intervene knowingly or be lucky. Balance then, also implies finding the right (often controversial) ratios and having a flawless supply and demand going on in your tank. In a way this means fiddling with parameters and this is where myths are born.

Most of the dosing techniques strive for a certain balance some are balancing on the lower ends of supply, others on the high end to make things easier. Although at least for my tank this makes a difference, it did not yet solve GSA for me. Then again i don't think its completely balanced out.

What's your way to reach balance and keep it that way? Perhaps this subject is worth another thread if not existing already. But as we keep counting the votes we might as well continue on this subject  .


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

I agree... This hobby is plagued with beliefs totted as fact due to sheer repetition. It's also plagued by ridiculous manufacturer claims and uneducated store employees filling people's head with ridiculous beliefs that then get passed around as fact as well, bringing even more pseudo-knowledge into popular belief.

Search up some of Niko's threads. He's sparked some great discussions about some of the popular opinions out there.

I think it was Wet who once mentioned something along the lines of seeing this hobby as more of an extension of gardening, rather than aquarium keeping. It sort of stuck in my head, as I had never really thought of it like that, even though it would seem rather obvious.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Most algae can be controlled by lowering light, shortening lighting time, and balancing nutrients, including CO2. This takes time and some testing and experimenting that some dont want to devote to the process, hence why some folks just want to toss in some PO4 as a cure for GSA.


----------



## gr33nthumb (Oct 18, 2011)

bigstick120 said:


> Most algae can be controlled by lowering light, shortening lighting time, and balancing nutrients, including CO2. This takes time and some testing and experimenting that some dont want to devote to the process, hence why some folks just want to toss in some PO4 as a cure for GSA.


Exactly, this is perfect! Experimenting by changing and playing with the massive amount of variables is the way to cure algae. I became victim to these same monotonous "cure your algae this way" claims and they certainly dont work. Results from my experimenting with all types of algae have been consistent: Balance the nutrients, in my case the dry ferts, make sure C02 is stable, and dial your lighting in. All my algae experiments have come down to these factors. I will say that GSA is by far the most resilient, hard to get rid of algae I have experienced.


----------



## catsma_97504 (Sep 4, 2010)

I believe algae is controlled by balancing ferts, CO2 and lighting.

It is an old tale that PO4 causes algae. I can say this because I use tap water in my freshwater tanks. And my tap typically has 2ppm PO4. So if phosphates were the algae catalyst I should be growing algae, not plants.

For me, I increased lighting and ferts to balance with my PO4 levels and all is well in my high tech tank. Plants are quite happy and growing like weeds. 

Yet others are constantly telling me that 216 watts T5HO over 90G is too much light. I simply laugh it off. I have found the balance for my tank.

The goal to a thriving planted tank is to discover what works. And the tricky part is that everyone of our setups are different enough that we cannot draw any generalized conclusions. This IMO is what makes planted tanks such a challenge for those just starting out.


----------



## ianjones (May 15, 2012)

i have a method of controlling algae that has worked every time ive ever used it, over a span of 15 years and 30-something tanks. i buy things that eat it


----------

